# IGF LR3 fat loss muscle gain results?



## ripsid (Mar 16, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]how effective is it for fat loss and muscle gain for you guys? what are your experiences with it? i am really curious to try it,but i want to know i wont be wasting my $. would really appreciate your input [/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 17, 2012)

It burns of FFA so you don't have more fat buildup.Its good for pumps,strength and also is best at split cell proliferation.But you wont see that for some time as they take time to mature.But i love lr3 it has a lot of benefits.Take with AAS for high rate of protein synthesis.


If you have any questions please PM me.We are having a great sale till sunday.Stop by our forum and check out our sale going on.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

LR3 won't be a waste.


----------

